# thankyou george osborne



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

the £ has just topped 1.21 at least his budget has done someone some good ie me im off to change my currency and leave this mess to him


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It was 1.30 when we moved here and that was considered low!?? Of course just after we got here it plummeted to parity - that left us in a bit of a mess! But fingers crossed, it'll keep heading up or at least staying within the realms of 1.20

Jo xx


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> It was 1.30 when we moved here and that was considered low!?? Of course just after we got here it plummeted to parity - that left us in a bit of a mess! But fingers crossed, it'll keep heading up or at least staying within the realms of 1.20
> 
> Jo xx


where it stands now the pound is the strongest its been for ages im converting enough to keep us going for a few months and see how it goes 1.165 was the best yesterday for online here see what it is later today


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> where it stands now the pound is the strongest its been for ages im converting enough to keep us going for a few months and see how it goes 1.165 was the best yesterday for online here see what it is later today


I would have a looksee round a few other currency companies if I were you, you should be getting more than 1.16 at the mo' :yo:


Doggy


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Indeed, I just checked with my Currencies Direct contact (oh the beauty of networking!) and he said that amount dependant they'd exchange at 1.20 today. Let me know if you need his details Mr Pinks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> Indeed, I just checked with my Currencies Direct contact (oh the beauty of networking!) and he said that amount dependant they'd exchange at 1.20 today. Let me know if you need his details Mr Pinks!



It does sound as if they're expecting it to go higher then??????????????? its up to nearly 1.22 at present???!!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nationwide using visa gave me 1.203338 today on 300€, no commission or bank charges


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Slight rise in £/euro is more likely to be down to the impact of the favourable retail sales figures rather than anything in the budget, although it has had a positive reception from leading figures in the financial sector. Fears of a double-dip recession are still reining in market enthusiasm. The Government has actually downgraded the growth figures and the Budget Book states that up to 100000 people will be unemployed year on year for the term of this Parliament.
The Government is expecting the private sector to pick up the slack but it's not in a position to do so at the current time, according to business leaders. We are told by Osborne that we must be a 'vibrant export economy' which implies low £ exchange rates and low interest rates.
There is the small fact that most of Europe is in recession so who will be buying these exported goods?
The real story isn't the rise in the £ but the decline of the euro. Major eurozone economies are still experiencing low growth and lack of market confidence and may require ECB support....but liquidity available to the ECB does not currently match its promises to countries in need.
Interestingly, Alistair Darling received a standing ovation from the assembled leading financiers and City bigwigs when he was -unusually for an ex-Chancellor -invited to the annual Guildhall City banquet.
The real pain and market reaction will come in October when just how deep the 25% across-board departmental cuts is seen in detail.
So maybe judgment should be suspended on the Con/Dem budget.
The LibDems should hang their heads in shame at the deceit they have perpetuated on all who voted for them. They fought an election on certain promises which have now been binned.
The only difference between what Osborne did and what Darling would have done is timescale.
That could well be the most important aspect.
This is NOT about ideology, it's about tactics and judgment.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> The LibDems should hang their heads in shame at the deceit they have perpetuated on all who voted for them. They fought an election on certain promises which have now been binned.
> The only difference between what Osborne did and what Darling would have done is timescale.
> That could well be the most important aspect.
> This is NOT about ideology, it's about tactics and judgment.


Yep ..... I didnt vote unfortunately, but had I voted for the conservatives OR the lib dems I would have been somewhat miffed, because what we got wouldnt have been what I voted for.

I dont see that the Cons would have done much different to cope with the european banking crisis tbh .... its easy for comments in hindsight from the cons, but I agree what you say about the Osborne / Darling plan


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yep ..... I didnt vote unfortunately, but had I voted for the conservatives OR the lib dems I would have been somewhat miffed, because what we got wouldnt have been what I voted for.
> 
> I dont see that the Cons would have done much different to cope with the european banking crisis tbh .... its easy for comments in hindsight from the cons, but I agree what you say about the Osborne / Darling plan


I didn't vote either...after a lifetime of political activity I just didn't feel any motivation to register.
I get annoyed when Osborne and that inept Alexander compare us to Greece. There is no valid comparison and it's irresponsible to suggest there is.
Tory Philip Hammond who was Tory Shadow Treasury Minister and is very competent said in an interview that such comparisons are foolish and misleading. It's a pity that he couldn't have replaced David Laws.
At the end of all this tho' we'll be in the same position as we would have been under Darling. We are now paying £11 billion less interest than previously forecast. The only difference it seems will be the pain and expense of unemployment and the real risk of a double=dip recession.
Today's news is that growth figure has been downgraded since yesterday.....will there be any growth at all, I wonder, seeing how much £ has been taken out of the economy.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

please !!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> please !!!!


And your point is???


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

in reply to shiny andys comment about better rates however i think its time to watch england make fools of themselves


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> in reply to shiny andys comment about better rates however i think its time to watch england make fools of themselves



Oh Mr. Pinks.....you woz wrong!! (But I thought that could be the case too!)
But second to USA????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh Mr. Pinks.....you woz wrong!! (But I thought that could be the case too!)
> But second to USA????


What a surprise??!! But it shouldnt be should it! The amount those guys are earning and the training they get, they should be winning!!!! The exchange rate likes it! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mr pinks said:


> in reply to shiny andys comment about better rates however i think its time to watch england make fools of themselves


Oh aye?



Doggy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Oh aye?
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


I love those things you post!!!!!!! I wish we had some for our doggy.
On Saturday my son and dil came and what with all the excitement of 'new' people and in all the bringing in of luggage and so on he pushed the gate open, ran into the road and got hit by a car....we were horrified. He escaped with superficial cuts and the car escaped with a bent number plate...after being hit by 54 kilos of Ridgeback. Needless to say we shall be very very careful in future.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I love those things you post!!!!!!! I wish we had some for our doggy.
> On Saturday my son and dil came and what with all the excitement of 'new' people and in all the bringing in of luggage and so on he pushed the gate open, ran into the road and got hit by a car....we were horrified. He escaped with superficial cuts and the car escaped with a bent number plate...after being hit by 54 kilos of Ridgeback. Needless to say we shall be very very careful in future.


Hell's teeth!....you have to feel a bit sorry for the car!



Doggy


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I love those things you post!!!!!!! I wish we had some for our doggy.
> On Saturday my son and dil came and what with all the excitement of 'new' people and in all the bringing in of luggage and so on he pushed the gate open, ran into the road and got hit by a car....we were horrified. He escaped with superficial cuts and the car escaped with a bent number plate...after being hit by 54 kilos of Ridgeback. Needless to say we shall be very very careful in future.


54 kilos!  As my mum would have said, if she was still with us - (in a Glaswegian accent): Izzat a dug or a hoarse?
But joking aside, sorry to hear that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> 54 kilos!  As my mum would have said, if she was still with us - (in a Glaswegian accent): Izzat a dug or a hoarse?
> But joking aside, sorry to hear that.


My OH is Glaswegian but 'refined' after years of living in England (and even supports England!). A Scottish friend, observing our previous and almost as large German Shepherd, observed 'That girt dug is like haven' a wee pony in yer livin room' -it's a real shame I can't write it like she said it but you'll know how it sounded.
Our Little Azor or Azorito as we should now call him is rather large but very gentle -you can see that from My Album -and his 54kilos is all muscle. 
We owe a lot to the young Spanish woman driver who stopped abruptly and avoided actually running over him. She was shaking with the shock of it all. I regretted not knowing enough Spanish to be able to tell her how grateful we all were.


----------

